# Alittle help please



## Shade (Aug 7, 2009)

so I'm accessing the Internet on a iphones internet and I can't figure out how to get a picture up as my avatar here on StP I can't copy and paste a URL cuz there is no way to copy and paste that I know of anywhp If u have a idea or suggestion let me know thanks


----------

